# Coffee Supreme



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Supreme, Coffee Supreme... is the brand of coffee and also the cafe located on Wellingtons Coffee golden mile (well golden 50 metres!) on Woodward Street. Woodward street is also home to Revive Cafe (which in its Hey day was the flagship for Petone's Revive Coffee). At the end of the street and accross the road is Astoria...one of the grandfathers of cafe life in Welly-town.

Supreme coffee is one of the foremost coffee brands in Cafe sav Wellington. Local roasters include Laffare, Supreme, Revive, Immigrants Son, Havana Coffeeworks, Mojo Coffee Cartel... and a few others.

Supreme is up there. The espresso blend is zingy, earthy, chocolatey and well balanced. There is a big focus on fairtrade with this roaster.

A fellow BXer once asked me if I had heard of "TisSupremebo" coffee... he heard the brand mentioned by a Maori Barista in Melbourne. After scraching my head I worked out that the barista had answered the question of "What brand ofcoffee i this", by saying "Its supreme Bro!" ... the Aussie in question had not picked up where each word ended and the next begun!

More...


----------

